# Reel Fire 3/22-23/15 Blue Marlin w/ video



## Capt. John Sims

Since the Reel Worthless crew had to pursue new careers after our boss passing away I am now the mate for the boat Reel Fire. Fished thunder horse area with and left to fish devils tower due to little current at thunder horse. Fished several rigs and drill ships in the devils tower area for the first and part of the second day before moving on to titan before we came in. Went 3 for 5 on blue marlin and caught one decent tuna. Here's a video from this passed weekend. 

https://vimeo.com/user18433499/review/123137299/ab4953caab


----------



## MSViking

John that is absolutely one of the best offshore videos I have ever seen! Awesome in every respect! Job well done!


----------



## Reel Estate

Awesome catch and video! I love trolling for pelagics, but live baiting seems the way to go.


----------



## panhandleslim

That is a bad ass video. I like it.


----------



## MrFish

Nice video. That drone footage is pretty cool


----------



## FishFighter92

You're killing me smalls! Great video.


----------



## J0nesi

now who's goin to invent the lures with trackers in them so the drones can keep up with the game fish on their own??

awsome video!


----------



## Frenchy

Wow, great video and interesting perspective, thanks for posting it and congrats on the blues.:thumbup:


----------



## BajaBob

*Great Stuff*

Waaay too many Toys!!! Drone camera, gopro on a stick, head mounted camera, electric reels, bent butts, and on and on!! That is an awesome boat and gear!! Thanks for sharing.:notworthy:

Bob


----------



## Realtor

yep, a lot of fun with a drone! Great job, first one I have seen like this. Complete different perspective....


----------



## paulx981

Awesome video!!


----------



## bigtallluke

Awesome video! Good job out there, and thank you for sharing with us


----------



## WhyMe

Nice video. Big Blues, great looking boat.
Whyme
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Xiphius

great video John
Is Mike Running the boat?
It's gonna be a hell of a N.Gulf tournament season, with the Reel Worthless crew scattered on some amazing rigs with hard core fishing teams. See you at the scales.


----------



## Capt. John Sims

Yea mike is still running it. Really cool dude


----------



## Tom Hilton

3 for 5 on blue marlin and it's only March.

Capt Roberto and crew are top notch - great video!


----------



## Bilbo

Awesome video guys! Going to be a good tournament season!


----------



## rustybucket

Awesome video, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## FishFighter92

Thanks for sharing! Great video.


----------



## Tim_G

That video is awesome and the fishing is even better. Congrats!


----------



## JRBarton

Nice video Captain! What kind of head mounted camera is that? Doesn't look like a gopro.


----------



## Capt. John Sims

It's the new sony 4k. Suppose to be way better than the gopro and has a built in image stabilizer. It's a side mount though and it was the first time I used it and I didn't know my visor was gonna be in the way.


----------



## fishsticker

Great video. Now everyone has the ability to make videos that are off the charts. Just gotta have a multi million dollar boat and a blue to star in them!!! Nice job and good luck out there.


----------



## Fowl Mood

Awesome!!!


----------



## Firedawg

Nasty looking boat, nasty music, and nastier video, AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobe killer

Fowl Mood said:


> Awesome!!!


 YEH!!! what he said!!!!


----------



## 706Z

Looks like Reel Fire is on FIRE!The drone is way COOL!!Great vid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cap'n Davey

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked rods

Awesome fish and a amazing video. Great job guys


----------



## Subdude

That was a sick video. Yall got it dialed in! Heard yall on the radio the other day. Im working Olympus field.


----------



## big blue

Awesome video John! Congrats


----------



## bcahn

Truly epic video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KBGAub

Awesome video! Best I have seen. Well done guys


----------

